# To Heat Mold or to Not?



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Heat mold will be your best route. After riding in mine I've decided to get them heatmolded for better fit.


----------



## StarCommand (Dec 21, 2010)

When I bought mine, it was suggested that I not have them heat-molded. The guy said that my foot would heat-mold them itself, and if I heat molded them, it would pack out more than I wanted. Don't know if that's true, but my heat-molded Burton's packed out too much and I got heel lift even with the J bars in...

So, I didn't heat-mold my Zoom Force 1s. They are definitely tight, but I wear them around the house sometimes. I'm just going to let riding mold them. I don't want to have to buy another pair of boots next season because they packed out too much and my tiny little ankles slip out.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

StarCommand said:


> When I bought mine, it was suggested that I not have them heat-molded. The guy said that my foot would heat-mold them itself, and if I heat molded them, it would pack out more than I wanted. Don't know if that's true, but my heat-molded Burton's packed out too much and I got heel lift even with the J bars in...
> 
> So, I didn't heat-mold my Zoom Force 1s. They are definitely tight, but I wear them around the house sometimes. I'm just going to let riding mold them. I don't want to have to buy another pair of boots next season because they packed out too much and my tiny little ankles slip out.


remold them? does that work?

in my case i want them a little tighter. that's why im going to get them heat molded. If it's already snug around your whole foot i think you should just let it break in its self.


----------



## StarCommand (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't know about re-molding... The Burton boots are a thing of the past now that I've slipped on the Nike's. Can't go back to those things now. The Nike's are too squooshy and comfty.

I don't mind that they are a little tight. My toes get a little numb and cold after a couple hours, but at least it will bring me in for a break so I don't forget to eat.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Actually, I don;t know if i really want to now that i think of it. i've already worn them a bit and they smell bad


----------



## StarCommand (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't see how heating them up could make the smell any worse... Wait...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I never heat molded any of my boots. I always let it naturally mold around my feet. Works like a charm 

I think of it this way... in the food world, slow cooking nets you great tasting food compared to the same dish fast cooked.

I don't know if that analogy works here, but I still like it :cheeky4:

I always buy boots that fit me snugly out of the box. somewhere between uncomfortable and just right. Certainly not circulation cutting. One thing is for sure, boots definitely shouldn't be super comfortable out of the box. My hails did come close though


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Leo said:


> I never heat molded any of my boots. I always let it naturally mold around my feet. Works like a charm
> 
> I think of it this way... in the food world, slow cooking nets you great tasting food compared to the same dish fast cooked.
> 
> ...


would just wearing them make the foam expand in areas that aren;t as snug?


----------

